# More BS use of or tax dollars- Utah sues Feds over sage grouse plans



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://fox13now.com/2016/02/04/utah...nagement-of-sage-grouse-conservation-efforts/

Anyone else tired of this? How much of our tax money needs to go on frivolous lawsuits? Seems like Utah has plenty of money if they'd quite handing it out on lawsuits against the Feds. But wait it's the Feds fault our school children suffer right? Not the millions a year thrown around on political games with the Feds. Maybe the federal government should just consider breaking Utah off from the nation and let this state rot in the bed it continues to make for itself. This isn't standing up to the Feds, this is wasting more of our tax money, it seems like it's a never ending pit.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It's how modern corruptions works. Has nothing to do with beliefs or whats best or whats good or any of that stuff. It's how public money is transferred into private hands...all neat and proper. You hire lawyers or consultants or experts, by any name, and you run the money through them. Once the money is in their hands the "follow the buck" trail runs dead. Hum...let's see here, say, 20% of $14,000,000...not bad for one little project. Can you imagine what that Colorado River/St. George project's going to net some lucky politicians? They've already started in with the studies etc.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> It's how modern corruptions works. Has nothing to do with beliefs or whats best or whats good or any of that stuff. It's how public money is transferred into private hands...all neat and proper. You hire lawyers or consultants or experts, by any name, and you run the money through them. Once the money is in their hands the "follow the buck" trail runs dead. Hum...let's see here, say, 20% of $14,000,000...not bad for one little project. Can you imagine what that Colorado River/St. George project's going to net some lucky politicians? They've already started in with the studies etc.


It's very sad but true and exists on every level. But at what point do Utahns specifically stop voting for the same idiots that have robbed them blind right in front of them? At what point does the candidate make more of a difference in this state instead of the "R" sitting next to their name? There are decent republican representatives out there, but te majority get the vote for no other reason than the "R" next to their name in this state. So aside from the millions spent on "lobbying" about sage grouse and wolves in past years, now the state is on a fed suing spree. $14 million on a land lawsuit they will lose, and how many millions on this lawsuit to sue the Feds over plans on the very land they administer? What makes these delusional politicians in this state think they have the right over land they have no jurasdiction over? You're right, it probably has nothing to do with any of those questions, it has to do with getting the money from point A to point B in the name of a "lawsuit". This state proves more and more every day if people would open their eyes they are just as care free with your tax dollars as the federal government. But those honest, church going, republican representatives are so trustworthy aren't they? Rob Bishop, Mike Lee, Jason Chaffetz, Ken Ivory, Gary Herbert, and the rest of the cronies in this state..... GO TO HELL.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Just curious, do you look at any other issues or do you max out your capacity with Federal lands issues? Why don't you tell us about an alternative candidate and convince us why we should vote for them and save all your idiotic rhetoric about religion and Republicans. -----SS


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Just curious, do you look at any other issues or do you max out your capacity with Federal lands issues? Why don't you tell us about an alternative candidate and convince us why we should vote for them and save all your idiotic rhetoric about religion and Republicans. -----SS


You've been on this forum long enough to know that ole 1eye doesn't lack for issues and opinions 

And if you are a rational thinking Utahn which I think you are you know that our citizens do tend to favor LDS candidates with "R's" next to their names.

I do agree that a highlight of alternative candidates would be helpful


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Just curious, do you look at any other issues or do you max out your capacity with Federal lands issues? Why don't you tell us about an alternative candidate and convince us why we should vote for them and save all your idiotic rhetoric about religion and Republicans. -----SS


Why don't you tell me how I'm wrong about the sheep voting base in Utah, both on a republican and Mormon basis. As for maxing out my capacity on federal lands, maybe the Utah republican hacks should stop their constant attacks on them. You can call it idiotic rhetoric when it's not true.

As for alternative candidates, if you value public lands take it on a case by case basis, because most of the sheep in this state just vote "R" because it's what they've always done, not because they know the candidate. I don't really care if I offend anyone with my comments. I grew up LDS, I've lived in Utah my whole life, and I've come to dislike both parts of the church and our lovely state reps.

And yes SS I know I'm too strongly opinionated on things. The public land issue is frustrating and I let other frustrations creep into the issue.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, 1-I, the good news for you is that SLC just elected a new mayor that will surely have aspirations for higher office. I'm sure she will be right up your ally on issues of governmental control. Hold tight buddy. -------SS


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Well, 1-I, the good news for you is that SLC just elected a new mayor that will surely have aspirations for higher office. I'm sure she will be right up your ally on issues of governmental control. Hold tight buddy. -------SS


SS, your against the land transfer right? Then I suggest you take that list of names in my first post and vote them out of office. I'm not for government control, I'm against getting screwed by special interests and big money. It's not so much picking a great side, it's picking the lesser of two evils, sadly that's what we are to in this country. I am for more local input on issues, but both the Feds and state want it 100% their way, and I am leaning more with the Feds on most land uses at this point. They are much more in the middle than the state politicians who want to economically exploit them at whatever cost they don't care about. As for SLCs new mayor, it seems slowly but surely the voter base is becoming kind of tired of the Mormon church running our state and its policies. They believe in the private sector for things such as healthcare, but no free market on liquor in our state? Seems pretty obvious to most with open eyes in this state that the LDS is not so separated from our governmental decisions.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Of course the LDS population is involved in Utah Government......they do make up 60% of the population you know. I do know how you feel though, I was once a white conservative gun owning logger who lived in California.--------SS


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

60% of the population but 90% of the legislator.

I bet the leaders of the church don't even know about this land transfer stuff.


----------

